# Core decompression hip



## Desperate Denise (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey guys!!!   Happy Friday!!

What are people using for a CPT code for core decompression of the hip?  I thought they added a CPT code for this a couple of years ago.  I cannot find it - my eyes are blurry.

Thanks

Denise


----------



## khopstein (Mar 5, 2010)

I am not aware of any codes for the core decompression. I've been using the unlisted code (27299).


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 8, 2010)

The most recent Orthopedic Coding Alert also suggests using 27299.  There is a HCPCS code for it...*S2325*, but this not covered by Medicare according to the article.


----------



## Desperate Denise (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Rebecca and KHopstein - appreciate the help!!

Doc wanted to use 27071 - and I agreed with you guys -

Thanks again - Denise


----------

